# my baby corn snake wont let me handle him...



## robson

hi i was just wondering if anyone could help me, i brought a 5 month old corn snake (male) and i have fed him successfully, there is no sign of shedding but he will not let me handle him, his my first snake, when i go to pick him up he pulls away then burrows into the substrate. any ideas what i could do, help will be appreciated. Thanks.


----------



## ryan w

this is normal, most snakes are like that. once you have got hold of it and it has established your not a threat he should settle and with regular gentle handling will improve


----------



## JamesJ

Young corn snakes can be a bit flighty but will calm down with handing. I'm guessing you have had him a little while and given him a week or so to settle in before feeding and attempting to handle?

Give him about 3 days after feeding to digest before attempting to handle him or he may stress and regurgitate the mouse. Pick him up about half way down his body (as they can get spooked if your too close to their face), hold him firmly, as long as you don't squeeze him it wont hurt him but holding him firm will stop him from slipping out your grip and burrowing. Once you've lifted him up hold his body with 2 hands so he feeds safe, generally they calm down once in your hands.

If your worried about losing him if he is in a faunarium rather than a hefty viv try taking his enclosure into a room that's escape proof or place it in the bath (obviously with no water in  ) so if you lose grip of him he is easily retrievable. The key is confidence  he will soon get used to you.


----------



## robson

thanks, does it matter he bit my sister and she panicked and pulled him off, after this she bled... i think he bit her cause he was due to be fed and i only bought him that day. when i open the viv he instantly burrows should i uncover him and gently handle him for a few minutes to get him use to me or leave him for a longer time to settle in and he was fed 2 days ago, could this be why he burrows straight away? thank you


----------



## robson

i brought him tuesday from pets at home and told to feed him wednesday he was fine and they said hold him friday, do you think its too soon? Thanks


----------



## Gar1on

It is quite normal for young snakes, and corns in particular to be nervous especially when you enter their vivarium. You will be perceived as a potential threat and therefore you may find the snake will try to hide or burrow in order to protect themselves.

How long have you had the little critter? If you haven't had him for very long I would recommend leaving him be for a week or two - only entering the viv to change water and spot clean. After a couple of weeks you can begin to handle. 

Be quick, and be confident but don't do anything sudden as you will stress out the snake. In one fluid motion place your hand underneath the snake, behind the head around a third of the way down. Lift the snake and place your other hand a third of the way up from the bottom. Never go in with your hand in front of the head or you may well get bitten and you will scare the snake regardless). 

Once you have got the snake in your hands allow him to get a firm grip on your hands and just let him take control. Be confident and be gentle and you will be fine. With regular and consisten handling he will be a lot less nervous.

As said above, leave for at least 48 hours (if not longer if you don't fancy being pooed on) after feeding.

If he does bite, try not to pull away (easier than it sounds I know) as you may startle him and create more stress. Simply move him back to his tank and allow him to move in off of his own accord.


----------



## JamesJ

robson said:


> i brought him tuesday from pets at home and told to feed him wednesday he was fine and they said hold him friday, do you think its too soon? Thanks


Yes he definitely needs to be left longer to settle in, sadly [email protected]'s advice isn't always that great. I'd offer him food next Wednesday and then leave him till the Friday to attempt handling.


----------

